# Rare chicken breeds



## domw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi

Does any body know and rare chicken breeds that I could brees her in the uk thanks

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

What in particular are you looking for. There are
Hundreds of rare breed chickens. Everything is available at a price.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

we have imported english orpingtons (nice large fowl)
also a pair or french Bresse hens, still looking for a rooster for them


----------



## domw (Jan 29, 2014)

Im looking for the rarest breed that I can breed and sell the fertile eggs 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

The Ayam Cemani is the rarest breed available. $5000 USD for a juvenile pair, hens lay 60-80 eggs per year. Probably not quite what you meant but you asked for the rarest breed.


----------



## domw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kessy that is what I mean is there any more that you now off like that

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh there are a lot of rare breeds that come to mind, but it also depends where you are. What's rare in one country might not be so rare in the other. You are in the uk where Lavender Wyandottes are probably very common. They haven't made an appearance in Canada yet and in the USA they are available at one farm, and sell for $99/chick (straightrun). There aren't any other breeds that come close to the Ayam Cemani in rarity/price but others that could sell for anywhere between $50-100 per chick. What exactly are you looking for, what is your price point, and what is your experience with chicken husbandry?


----------

